# RIP chloe



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

My one little one Chloe got very sick over the last few days...My two originally had RIs and i put them on anti-biotics and the bigger one shenni got pretty much completely better. I know its not curable but she started growing, getting fatter, no sneezing, everything cleared. The small one Chloe was getting better too. Then, a couple days ago it took a turn for the worse for Chloe. She's so small, I dont think her body could handle it. She became very weak, didn't want to eat as much (I was hand feeding her). I noticed that she had urine on her which I read means thats the point where they can't clean themselves. I've been very upset and I tried really hard to get her back to health again. I kept her warm at all times. This morning, my mom actually woke me up because she was concerned herself (she didn't like them in the beginning). I went downstairs to go check on her and I found her sprawled out inside her blanket. The other one, awake as can be. Immediately I knew and I just buried her. I'm very upset now and I'm not sure what I should do. 

I know that they should be in pairs at all times, and I would love to get another one, but since Shenni had the RI too, I know that wouldn't be safe for a new one, but I don't want Shenni to get aggressive either from being alone because I don't have the time to be with her for hours on end. What do you think i should do?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful girl Chloe was!

I don't have any suggestions for you - I hope you find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss. 

If I'm not mistaken, though (I could be wrong on this), it's the myco that's not curable, although URI's are. So once your girl that's gotten better has finished her abs, and seems completely healthy, I would think it would be fine to get her a new friend. Just remember, though, that you'll of course need to quarantine the new one for 3 weeks, which will give you time to make sure Shenni is in fact completely healthy, and your new fuzzball is healthy as well.


----------



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay! Thank you!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

You're welcome!  But like I said, you may want to check with some others on the board about that, too. I know lilspaz and Ration are both really familiar with URI's, but all I know is what I've read because (knock on wood..) none of my girls have ever had one.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

